# I want to design my own rim decals but how to do it?



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting a set of 38mm wheels and want to design my own decals but what is the correct shape or profile for the rim. I'm going to use Indesign or Ilustrator to design them so they can get cut by a printer.

Any one done thier own before?


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

You will need to make three circles. One will be 632mm in diameter. This is from brake track to brake track. 
Then, 10mm in from that make your next circle, this will be the edge of the brake track and the furthest up you can go in your decal design. Anything more would run into the brake track. . .leave a buffer just to be safe.
Your last circle will be 28mm in again. This will be the edge of the rim and this 28mm width is your available artwork area (again, leave a buffer on the top and bottom).

Lock layer number 1 so you can not mess with it and do all your artwork on another layer


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Boyd, yeah I was going to do that but just started at 622 if that's where the brake track ends. But how do you curve the text to follow the shape of the rim?


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

If you are just doing text there is an arch you can apply to the text. . .then it's just a matter of finding the right arch to apply to it and getting it to fit. You can always "mesh" to fit into the allotted space as well but that may make the letters uneven.

Play around. . ."ctrl+z" will be your best friend


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

or you can create a path and use the "type on a path tool" in the tool box.


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

This was an awesome tutorial! I've been playing around all day with different ideas and what not. Thanks Boyd!


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got it working but finding the right font for a 38mm rim for Red Berry.......Espresso.com.au. Believe it or not getting the font to look good on a rim is sticky, I'm trying to get it that stretchy thing happening so it spaces out nicely. grrrr...


----------



## motofreak (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I have just discovered this site.
They have all kinds of rim stickers, decals and pinstripes in many colors, reflective, a kind of sparkling effect with or without custom texts.
I have contacted them and they say they can make any sticker in any size, color and design you want for the same price.

The ones I looked at were only 7.95 $US for a whole set and I get to choose whatever text I want!
They also seem to have a lot of LED lights for off road. 
Check it out at globaliss-world.com


----------

